# Three of my mice playing around (video!)



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Click here to see a video of three of my females!

You may notice that two of these three mice have Waardenburg's Syndrome - I will hopefully be posting more about them on the Health board here.

Enjoy!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw! That's really cute!! I had to take the camera strap off my camera because of my mice - they chewed through it - so now they've decided that they caan jump on the camera itself and chew the buttons instead :lol: Can I ask t=what Waardenburg's syndrome is? I haven't heard of it before so will be reading up on it when you post on the health section!


----------

